# Reaction to Dewormer?



## Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it possible for my dog to have an allergic reaction to a Deworming?

Thinking it is something in the flavor that they use. I am calling the vet tomorrow to ask the Manufacture of the med, then I will see if I can find the ingredient list. 

It is my Bull Terrier/Great Dane pup who is 8 months old and only out of the shelter about 8 weeks. Figured out already that Wheat is a problem for him.
The reactions he has had affected his eyes. They become watery, yellow yick, red and irritated and droopy on the 3rd lid.

Just wanted to throw it out to you for your thoughts.... Thanks!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, probably something in it. If you find out the ingredients, that should really help you... :smile:


----------

